# Stark County Morel Mushroom Festival



## carpet crawler (May 2, 2013)

We are heading that way from Rockford tomorrow.The festival is outside of Toulon south of Kewanne
at the Catalpa Lounge on Saturday.Sounds like a great time.Of coarse we will be hitting a few spots along the way.Anyone else going?


----------

